# Another GREAT rabbit hunt this morning in Morgan County!!



## Arrow3 (Jan 26, 2008)

"Team nightstalker" traveled down to Ultramag's (Jerry) hunting club for a rabbit hunt this morning...We were joined by Jerry's G/f's son Heath and P&Y Finally (Chris)...We had some great races this morning and came home with a few rabbits....We wound up killing 5 cottontails and buck rabbit....It was Heaths first rabbit hunt and he wound up killing the buck and a cottontail....The fellowship was top notch again this morning... I won't tell y'all how many times we shot to kill these 6 rabbits...  Here are a couple of pics from the day plus one video....I had the idea I was gonna try and video myself on a kill shot...I guess it was beginners luck because I pulled it off on the first try.. Hope y'all enjoy...

















<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i203.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid203.photobucket.com/albums/aa195/Arrow3_photos/DSCI0087.flv">


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like a good time for sure.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 26, 2008)

As always, a great time with friends !!!!!!! Thought the dogs ran well today. We had to call em off one rabbit because he got to close to the road and we had one run in a hole. Glad to see Heath kill them rabbits !!! Thanks Jerry for having us down and glad we finally got to meet. Let's do it again !!!!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 26, 2008)

Man that's cool Brandon. Looks like yall had a good turnout. Who's the tall fella on the right????  Nice home video. HErhees..HErhees..HEees Dayud..

That's  a big buck rabbit heath killed. WTG guys.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jan 26, 2008)

Good Job guys.! 
When y'all headed this way? We need to go again.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 26, 2008)

That video is cool, I can't believe you pulled that off Brandon !!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> That video is cool, I can't believe you pulled that off Brandon !!!!!!!



Im gonna try and do that several more times this season..It probably won't work out again...


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like a great mornin Beaglin for sure !!!! That bunny in the video mustve had some long legs, he was a good ways ahead of the dogs.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Jan 26, 2008)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Man that's cool Brandon. Looks like yall had a good turnout. Who's the tall fella on the right????  Nice home video. HErhees..HErhees..HEees Dayud..
> 
> That's  a big buck rabbit heath killed. WTG guys.



that tall fella on the right hunted with a DeWalt cordless drill today!!  Daddy Rabbit thinks he gives em' a chance with a .410 but i bet he cant beat that!  

Thanks Jerry, i had a good time and it was nice meeting you, Heath & Brandon.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 26, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> that tall fella on the right hunted with a DeWalt cordless drill today!!  Daddy Rabbit thinks he gives em' a chance with a .410 but i bet he cant beat that!



Yeah, ole Jerry toted a DeWalt cordless drill with him today !!!!!!! Not to mention he was spattered with blood and looked like he'd been shot !!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Yeah, ole Jerry toted a DeWalt cordless drill with him today !!!!!!! Not to mention he was spattered with blood and looked like he'd been shot !!!!!!



Plus he was sitting down on the job...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 26, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> That bunny in the video mustve had some long legs, he was a good ways ahead of the dogs.



Yeah Greg, he hit them open woods and stretched out on em. We had a check there after Brandon shot which made it seem like he was further ahead than he actually was. There's a five month old puppy leading some of that race, she'll get faster.


----------



## zman (Jan 26, 2008)

looks like a great hunt and fellowship. cong on the rabbits heat. yea brandon i suprised also. that you killed it with one shot.:


----------



## GobblingDawg (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, we had a good time. I'm ready to do it again!


And it was to good to meet you, Jerry.  After all the abuse you have to put up with on here, I was beginning to wonder if you were even a real person!!!


Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## ultramag (Jan 26, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> that tall fella on the right hunted with a DeWalt cordless drill today!!  Daddy Rabbit thinks he gives em' a chance with a .410 but i bet he cant beat that!
> 
> Thanks Jerry, i had a good time and it was nice meeting you, Heath & Brandon.



It was great meeting you too Chris...We had a good time..We will go again soon..We have to get Bowhunter to go next time


----------



## ultramag (Jan 26, 2008)

GobblingDawg said:


> Yeah, we had a good time. I'm ready to do it again!
> 
> 
> And it was to good to meet you, Jerry.  After all the abuse you have to put up with on here, I was beginning to wonder if you were even a real person!!!
> ...



Yep..Jack...I always seem to be a good target to pick onIf they werent giving me a hard time..i would think they were mad at me or somethingI can take it..We will go again soon ...Good to finally meet you and Jody..Your dogs did real good today Jody..I sure do like Lil' Bit


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 26, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> that tall fella on the right hunted with a DeWalt cordless drill today!!  Daddy Rabbit thinks he gives em' a chance with a .410 but i bet he cant beat that!
> 
> Thanks Jerry, i had a good time and it was nice meeting you, Heath & Brandon.


I'll take that bet!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Rabbit (Jan 26, 2008)

look like a great time


----------



## Ballground (Jan 26, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> that tall fella on the right hunted with a DeWalt cordless drill today!!  Daddy Rabbit thinks he gives em' a chance with a .410 but i bet he cant beat that!
> 
> Thanks Jerry, i had a good time and it was nice meeting you, Heath & Brandon.



What gauge shotgun you shoot?
Not bad for a days rabbit hunt...........6 rabbits.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 26, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> I'll take that bet!!!!!!!



No way you would win....Jerry really carried a cordless drill around for a while today instead of a gun...he was removing trail cams from trees...


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 26, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Half Day stoped on a Dozen~~~~~~~~~~>*

Dirt Road don't say anything about us getting a dozen in a half day, without my Drill??

Beagle Boy will post the tail gate, full later, I was using my 11/16" Box End Snap On~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>

D.R.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Jan 26, 2008)

Glad yall had a good morning. We jumped 6 dogs ran 2 and only ended up with one dead. The guys who we went with didnt have a pack worth a darn, they cold trailed


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 26, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> No way you would win....Jerry really carried a cordless drill around for a while today instead of a gun...he was removing trail cams from trees...


We use to use lasso's.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 26, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> We use to use lasso's.



I figured y'all were good enough just to give them an evil stare and they would give themselves up....


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 26, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Yeah, ole Jerry toted a DeWalt cordless drill with him today !!!!!!!




Jerry had just been keepin up with ya'll saying all those rabbit's gettin away from the dogs were goin in HOLES....... he was just gonna get a bamboo briar attached to the drill, run it in the HOLES and yank that sucker out of there

**Heck, I'm sure it was hard enough on him holdin the drill in one hand while he held that cotton pickin stinkin phone in the other..... talkin that ushy, gushy, miss you so much, wish I was at your house, can't wait to see you in a little while.... OH GOTTA GO!!! Here comes Brandon, Jack, Jody... CLICK!!!!!


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 26, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> I figured y'all were good enough just to give them an evil stare and they would give themselves up....



That only works on turkeys.


----------



## contender* (Jan 26, 2008)

Great video!!! Loved hearin them dogs on the trail!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Jan 26, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> No way you would win....Jerry really carried a cordless drill around for a while today instead of a gun...he was removing trail cams from trees...


----------



## ultramag (Jan 26, 2008)

Hunter Haven said:


> Jerry had just been keepin up with ya'll saying all those rabbit's gettin away from the dogs were goin in HOLES....... he was just gonna get a bamboo briar attached to the drill, run it in the HOLES and yank that sucker out of there
> 
> **Heck, I'm sure it was hard enough on him holdin the drill in one hand while he held that cotton pickin stinkin phone in the other..... talkin that ushy, gushy, miss you so much, wish I was at your house, can't wait to see you in a little while.... OH GOTTA GO!!! Here comes Brandon, Jack, Jody... CLICK!!!!!



Oh come on man give me a break....i was talking to you telling you how slack you were for not hunting with us..But you had to sleep in..Wah Wah Wah


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 27, 2008)

whats the matter yall holding them rabbits like thay got dog  mess  on em.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 27, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Congratulations On  A Good Hunt~~~~~~~~~>*

Real good day, fellows Congratulations on a good hunt. I think your male Jump dog is coming into his on! Whenever he gets himself a 410, he can say he has made the Trip!
Nice look red hound, in that pack. You think she will ever be in the class with Daisy?

Keep Looking Up.
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 27, 2008)

Daisy?  Molly was better than Daisy when she was a week old.  Seriously though, Daisy would have probably started but I wasn't waiting on her. Someone told me that they had some AKC dogs that wouldn't look at a rabbit until they was a year old. All of turned out to be good dogs. My main concern with Daisy was that foot, she'd never ran with my pack. One thing about Daisy though, I never had to worry about her running a deer.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 27, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Real good day, fellows Congratulations on a good hunt. I think your male Jump dog is coming into his on! Whenever he gets himself a 410, he can say he has made the Trip!
> Nice look red hound, in that pack. You think she will ever be in the class with Daisy?
> 
> Keep Looking Up.
> D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>



DR,

Ive got a double barrell Stevens 410....Think  I need to retire the 20 gauge and start taking it??


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 27, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> DR,
> 
> Ive got a double barrell Stevens 410....Think  I need to retire the 20 gauge and start taking it??



On second thought, I have a hard time hitting them sometimes with the 20... I better not take the 410...


----------



## Little Rabbit (Jan 27, 2008)

Arrow3
Retire your ol 20 gauge and come on over to the 410 coalition side I know DR would be gald to have a new member .


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 27, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~What is the make of the 410 double ~~~~~~?*

I, like the 410's for rabbit hunting, and most of the fellows that hunts with me have good luck shoting them. They will admit, it is more challenging, to use the small bore! some days when we get in a place there are no rabbits, I think its a real good idea, to give them a Sporting chance. I had rather hear the hounds run than to shoot them anyway. Is your double a Model 311 Stevens? I am sending you a P.M.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 27, 2008)

DR,

Sent you an email back...



Hey Jody??

I picked up a new box of shells at walmart a little while ago..


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 27, 2008)

Little Rabbit said:


> Arrow3
> Retire your ol 20 gauge and come on over to the 410 coalition side I know DR would be gald to have a new member .



hold on i got to go do something


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sounds like ya'll had a great time.

Darrell


----------



## creekbender (Jan 27, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Dirt Road don't say anything about us getting a dozen in a half day, without my Drill??
> 
> Beagle Boy will post the tail gate, full later, I was using my 11/16" Box End Snap On~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>
> 
> D.R.



all true , all true


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 27, 2008)

contender* said:


> Great video!!! Loved hearin them dogs on the trail!!!!



Me too! That was awesome... My beagle sounds off like that too, but she's never been rabbit hunting. Makes me feel like I'm cheatin' her outa something she was born to do  But she sure does have fun trailin' deer for me  I loved the video, thanks for posting


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hope to have some more vid's this weekend!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Man!!  Im ready for some hunts like this again!!!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Aug 15, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> "Team nightstalker" traveled down to Ultramag's (Jerry) hunting club for a rabbit hunt this morning...We were joined by Jerry's G/f's son Heath and P&Y Finally (Chris)...We had some great races this morning and came home with a few rabbits....We wound up killing 5 cottontails and buck rabbit....It was Heaths first rabbit hunt and he wound up killing the buck and a cottontail....The fellowship was top notch again this morning... I won't tell y'all how many times we shot to kill these 6 rabbits...  Here are a couple of pics from the day plus one video....I had the idea I was gonna try and video myself on a kill shot...I guess it was beginners luck because I pulled it off on the first try.. Hope y'all enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jody watch out it looks like Brandon's gettin pretty tight with your dog in that pic


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 15, 2008)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Jody watch out it looks like Brandon's gettin pretty tight with your dog in that pic



When you planning on calling me back? I told Blaine to have you call me when you was working on the fish tank. Put the man on my turkeys and never hear from him when season closes. I thought we were tight.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Aug 15, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> When you planning on calling me back? I told Blaine to have you call me when you was working on the fish tank. Put the man on my turkeys and never hear from him when season closes. I thought we were tight.



Man ya better check your voice mail,  I tried ya sunday afternoon.... I thought we were even on the turkeys with that bigun  Lets catch up soon


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 10, 2010)

Had to bump this old thread back up........




RIP Lil' Bit.....Thats her that im holding.....Just another fun hunt with her and friends...


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 10, 2010)

Way to go Boys , look like all had a great time. that Buck Rabbit is as big as my BOO-DOGS


----------



## Branko (Dec 13, 2010)

They always said the proof was in the pudding


----------

